# Quenn & Gina Puppies 4 Weeks Old



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*Here's a few pictures of our 4 week old puppies out of VA Quenn vom Löher Weg & V- Gina vom Mühlenschlad.*

*~ THE GIRLS ~*

*GREEN GIRL*
















*PURPLE GIRL*
















*PINK GIRL*
















*~ THE BOYS ~*

*RED BOY*
















*BLUE BOY*
















*BLACK BOY*


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

I'll take the pink girl and black boy! They are sooo adorable!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Pink girl is adorable!!!

I also like purple girl!!!

You have such adorable puppies/dogs Andrew!!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Quenn & Gina Puppies 4 Weeks Old*

Beautiful puppies Andrew - congrats! Red boy...


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

They are ALL beautiful!! Congratulations!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Black boy is my favorite boy, but Red boy would melt your heart, he looks like a real cuddle bug.

Girls, Pink then Green.

Nice pups Andrew.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

they are all adorable, I'm not sure which one I would pick,,it would be tough))


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

all are adorable!







Black Boy


----------

